# Little fucks outside of paradise



## The Boy (Jun 19, 2011)

If anyone goes to philly soon and plans on stayin In paradise there has been a group of little kids fuckin around throwin rocks and bottles at you on your way in. Theres not much you can do since there all like 14 years old and theres a shit ton of them. I was just there not to long ago and they all mob up outside the fence and chuck rocks at your head and glass bottles its pretty anoying just lettin everyone know they are a bunch of little fucks.


----------

